# Getting on the committee



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know how the hummery to get on the committee for one of the two big clubs, ie the Caravan Club or the CCC? 

I think I want to stand and kick some xxxxxxxx. There are too many dinosaurs on these committees. 

HELP please. 

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You've got to be at least 60, have spent a lifetime in the various "sections", and know loads of members, because canvassing is not allowed. And perhaps staff are excluded? 8) :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Caravan club states that its run by member for members . . 
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/About+us/The+Caravan+Club/Club+organisation/Club+organisation.htm

"The Club is led by the Executive Committee and its supporting committees. The Executive Committee airs policy issues with the Club Council, which in turn is supported by the 10 Regional Councils" . . .

I vote Russell for president ! - go give um some stick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Surely "canvassing" would be more suitable for the C&CC?  

The other prerequisite is that you have a partial brain-ectomy since you are not allowed to apply Common Sense to the actions of the CC.  

Sense of humour removal is also advised.  

If you send an e-mail to the relevant organisation they must advise you as to the technique since it is a CLUB and therefore there has to be a democratic element doesn't there?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

You have to start as an Area, Section, DA or Centre chairman. Do that for as long as it takes to suffer acute depression because your members will consider that you are a consumate idiot. Then you can get on a Regional Comittee and after that progress is as secretive as your local Masonic Lodge.
You will only be allowed to serve on an infuential commitee once you have proved yourself to be a gibbering idiot who is no harm to anyone close to you, but can still make decisions without considering the membership.
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Clubs*

Hi

Don't get me going. When I complained bitterly to the Caravan Club, the reply stated that this was a Club, run by members etc etc. I replied stating that with humpteen limited companies recorded at companies house, this was not a Club in the sense of the Darby and Joan Club, or the local knitting club.

One thing that really gets me annoyed is a caravan, with a car, then an awning, then a pup tent appears and finally a second car. This sort of stuff needs sorting out.

I think I shall ask the question, as a member, how many of the committee have a motorhome or a caravan.

So come on, get me on the committee.

Russell


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Every member has the right to attend and speak at the AMM, held in London in October;

_Annual members' meeting
All members including joint members and family members are welcome to attend, speak and vote at The Caravan Club Annual members' meeting. The meeting is held in London each October. _

From the link quoted above.

I wonder what would happen if several members (or more) turned up and complained about CC policies?

Policies such as allocation of and prebooking of pitches, charging a booking fee to prevent no-shows, the central control that dictates eg the use of unsuitable grass pitches spring to mind as just a few of the many topics that might be aired.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Committee*

These are some of my many issues. The trouble is, we can complain all we like on here, but till one of us is on the committee etc etc.

I had pages and pages of correspondance with the CC re pitching and the fact that on arrival no pitch was available for a "larger unit". Smaller pitches were available and you have guessed it, the smaller units were on the largest pitches on the site. Don't get me wrong, freedom of choice for the customer, but there must be an element of common sense when larger units are expected on sites, more so when the customer has phoned the site direct to book and ensure a larger unit was accepted.

Incidentally, I was told by the CC HQ that if I join up as a member, and dont like it, I can have my money refunded within two month. I think I need to eat some humble pie and join the CC in order to force a getting on to the committee.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I suspect that the agenda for the AMM has to be proposed (in triplicate, on parchment and written by quill pen in female lizards blood) some months in advance. The committee would then have to agree that your motion would be acceptable to be aired at the AMM.

In other words, you haven't got a cat in hell's chance.

I know, let's form our own club. We could make it based online (to cut down on overheads), and everyone could have a say, and propose items for discussion. We could make it a bit like a forum, and .... errr ....

 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Committee*

Well then the other way, if the CC is a CLUB, similar to a MUTUAL, would be to FORCE a change by a revolt of the members. Look at how one man forced the conversion of the Bradford and Bingley to a PLC.

In respect of the mutuals, how many of you open your voting packs and throw it away? This is why most mutuals now offer to make a payment to charity for eacch voting form returned.

Is one able to be voted on to the committee?

Russell


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

*"I think I need to eat some humble pie and join the CC in order to force a getting on to the committee." *

Are you saying you are NOT a member of the CC then,a straight answer,not the normal political round the houses answer please :wink: .

Gary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Russell I have never heard you so het up so in the words of Micheal Winner--- Calm down young man 8O .
The Regional AGMs are this month
Im going to the Kent one this weekend at Faversham
You put your name down to go on the Committee and the members vote you in.
From then you can go onto the Council of Management.
As for proplems you raise these in the Members meeting when the New Committee have been formed.
Mavis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Committee*

Mavis, on what you say then, I nominate myself, and you lot vote me on.

Free pitches for motorhomes then. LOL.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Committee*



Rapide561 said:


> Mavis, on what you say then, I nominate myself, and you lot vote me on.
> 
> Free pitches for motorhomes then. LOL.
> 
> Russell


Yes Correct so come on do it :lol:


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Russell, please at least have the good manners to answer my question,
or is this another one of "Sea France" tantrums ?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it's a bit like going on your local council in that the very fact you wish to be one should automatically exclude you.
It ain't normal Russell


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

On the rather thorny topic of pre-booking, I've booked a pitch for a week at the Chertsey C & CC site in July in order to visit the Hampton Court Flower Show. I had to pay 25% deposit.

I think this is quite acceptable, I also think another payment of 25% should be called for at least one week before the actual date. Then there should be confirmation by phone on the the first day of the booked date before noon to confirm arrival else the pitch may be let to others.

I would definitely vote for members of MHF to stand for both the CC and the C & CC.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CC*

In answer to the question, no I am not a member. I was, but....

1) Unable to book certain sites for any stays involving weekends - classic is Rowntree Park, yet I am told that quite often pitches are available due to no shows.

2) No common sense used when taking a booking for a large vehicle - no pitch available when I arrived on site.

3) Attitude of site staff "well you should have booked direct with the site". My response - "I did"

Russell

Yes, so if I can get elected on, the so be it. If it has to go through the proceedure, so be that too. As I have said, there is no point moaning on here about things - need to get on with sorting the issues out.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> I think it's a bit like going on your local council in that the very fact you wish to be one should automatically exclude you.
> It ain't normal Russell


I have to tell you I was on the Kent MCC Committee as Treasurer/Entertainments officer.
I went to rallies first and then got so involved with the life I went on the Committee and then you really know about commitment 8O 
You have to help plan Rallies carry equipment in you van and entertain members at each rally.
Ok you get moans and groans and silly problems from some Members but on the whole it is great fun.
Ray and I had a great time and loved all the hard work.
You have to give time to others
Mavis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Entertainment*

Oooh, I am liking the sound of this entertainment, Mavis? What does that include? We could have a specialist evening regarding chickens and eggs!

Russell


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

quote "I think I need to eat some humble pie and join the CC in order to force a getting on to the committee". 

I think that to formulate and effect national policy will take much more than that. First you will need to get on a Local Centre Committee and from there proceed to the Regional Committee. From there you can get to the National Committee. You need the votes of your peers to get on any of them and it will take many years. In short unless you are prepared to put a lot in you will not progress and the C&CC is similar.

Not all members of the CC are unhappy, I was at Looe site for Easter and it was busy, very well stewarded and great facilities. I wonder why the MCC can not emulate the CC and C&CC clubs and have their own sites. They could be all hard standing and a haven for motor homes.

As an ex caravanner I cannot agree that all the hard standings should be reserved for motorhomes. All members are equal and the owner of a Caravannette has as much right as a the owner of a RV.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Entertainment*



Rapide561 said:


> Oooh, I am liking the sound of this entertainment, Mavis? What does that include? We could have a specialist evening regarding chickens and eggs!
> 
> Russell


*You make me laugh* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitches*

Hi

I don't think that all hard stands should be reserved for motorhomes. My view is that larger pitches should be reserved for larger units.

Scenario. Two pitches available on site. On is 25 feet long, the other is 30 feet long. A 20 foot unit rolls in and pitches itself on the 30 foot pitch. I roll in with a 29 foot uni - and have prebooked with the site and am assured of no problems - to find no pitch is available.

Solution - units should be allocated a pitch using a common sense approach. The 29 foot unit does not have a choice of pitch, the 25 foot unit, in the scenario above, had a choice of two.

Speaking of pitches though, one idea that I think is daft, is to have a hard standing pitch that can only be accessed by driving over grass. One site I stayed on was exactly this. The motorhome was on the road and I had to drive over a piece of grass that was between the road and the hard stand. The grass was soggy and wet and I made quite deep "trenches" in the grass. My view is that the hardstand should be "connected" to the road by hard stand material. Common sense?

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Pitches*



Rapide561 said:


> Common sense?
> Russell


Sorry Russell, you just black-balled yourself. 8O 8O

_"We don't want any of that in the CC for goodness sake.

We'll do it like we've always done it thank you very much. :roll:

Young upstart!!! 8O

Precocious little whippersnapper!! :evil: :evil:

Who does he think he is - coming here with *ideas*!!!"_ :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This club sounds a bit masonic in its organisation and I would not be at all surprised if those at the top spend most of their time ensuring they stay there. I presume they get some sort of remuneration.

I decided long ago from reading bits on here that there was no way the club\s will get any of my money. If I find I have to become a member then I shall drive on.

The only possible way I could bring myself to join would be simply to vote for Russel to get on the board. 

Then I could tell everyone I know someone famous.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

My father was voted Chairman of one of the regions for three years Russell. He was a very popular guy and at his funeral it was packed with caravan club members.

During his time as chairman I recall him talking about the pompous upstarts he came across. Fortunately for him, during his time there were very few but I think they have multiplied. The few there caused him to have high blood pressure, it must be hell these days.

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Pitches*



Zebedee said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Common sense?
> ...


YOUNG!!!!!! Wow - this thread has been worth it to be called young again!!

Russell

I have emailed the CC and CCC with questions about the committee. In fairness though, I have never had an issue with a CCC site in respect of the size of my van. Some sites let you book an "over 26 foot" pitch whilst others can accommodate the van after a telephone booking made direct with the site. The latter is what I did with the CC. If a site advised me "no, no, no" then that is fair enough....but to take a booking and then be unable to meet their side of the agreement is something else.

I am young again. I am so happy! Thanks Zeb!

C


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Pitches*



Rapide561 said:


> I am young again. I am so happy! Thanks Zeb!


Compared to some of the dinosaurs who run the so-called club, you are a babe in arms Russell. :lol: :lol:

"A mere whippet", as me old granddad used to say. (Never did understand the connection.) :? :roll:

Dave, :lol: :lol:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Go for it Russell - I will vote for you - as I am one of those that opens the voting form and bins it, as I don't know anyone, so who to vote for....

I would LOVE to have someone to vote for - and someone who would be interested in the needs of the motorhome owner.

GO FOR IT.... and yes as Zeb says...you are but a boy my lad....

Carol

:BIG:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There are a number of ways to get nominated mainly Join the Masons.learn to play Golf, be a retired local Governemnt officer and buy a beige windcheater and flat cap to go woth the grey loafers,and most importantly become a pedant and put you head in the sand!!

Oh yes buy a caravan!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Clubs*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> One thing that really gets me annoyed is a caravan, with a car, then an awning, then a pup tent appears and finally a second car. This sort of stuff needs sorting out.
> 
> ...


Hi Russ

Above is the bit I cant get my hear around either. :? There does seem to be a bias towards caravans for sure within the cc. Not sure about c&cc as I've only just joined them.

steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Committee*

Speaking of committees, about ten years ago I lived in a village which had a "Parish Council". I thought nothing of it for years. However, it struck me that I was paying £30 per year extra on my council tax bill for the "benefit" and so I contacted the Parish Councillors to review the "accounts" - refused. After a lengthy battle, they gave in. It was easy to see why my request was refused! Totally off topic and I don't know what made me think of that at this unearthly hour.

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Clubs*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think I shall ask the question, as a member, how many of the committee have a motorhome or a caravan.
> 
> Russell


The last time I asked this question, some years ago, the answer was ONE.

peedee


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Clubs*



Chigman said:


> Hi Russ
> 
> There does seem to be a bias towards caravans for sure within the cc. Not sure about c&cc as I've only just joined them.
> 
> steve


I think the clue is in the name... CARAVAN Club.. :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Russell Look on this link ---I didnt realise there were so many clubs.
http://www.whichclub.co.uk/search_cat.asp?cat=Caravan/Camping
Mavis


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Russell

Apply to start a centre through the caravan club. 

I don't see any reason why there couldn't be a centre started by members of the caravan club with an interest in motorhomes, in fact i should imagine it would become a popular centre and you could put yourself up for chairman of the centre.

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like a very sensible suggestion to me.

peedee


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I think they already have a Motorhome Section - one of them definitely does, but if that is the CCC - then start a CC if they don't have one, sounds great, maybe it could be the MHF MH Section... and we could all be members.

Carol


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

It is definitely the Camping and Caravanning Club that has a Motorhome section Carol-I belong! It has its own quarterly magazine called 'Waggoners Talk'.

I did belong to the Caravan Club for a very short period some years ago at the time we had a caravan (18 months in all). I felt then that it was no place for motorcaravanners. The caravan owners I felt looked at those with motorcaravanners as second class citizens! Why, one has to wonder? I would suggest that a tidy number of cars seen towing caravans on our roads today don't actually belong to the caravan owner, they are company cars! How many motorhomes don't belong to the people in them? Very few I would suggest. 

With the C & CC I have found no discrimination, caravan, motorhome and tent, they are all welcome. With the grandchildren on board tents make a welcome addition to the MH. And doesn't the C & CC have some connection with the Boy Scout movement where many of us no doubt experienced our first taste of camping? I know I did as a Girl Guide! It got into my blood then and has remained there ever since. Either that or I was a gypsy in an earlier life. 

Even though now through age and disability I am only a fair weather 'camper', if my MH was not available throughout the year for me to use if the mood took me, I would feel completely lost.

Three cheers for the C&CC and in particular its age concessions to us old 'uns I say!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Invicta said:


> It is definitely the Camping and Caravanning Club that has a Motorhome section Carol-I belong! It has its own quarterly magazine called 'Waggoners Talk'.
> 
> I did belong to the Caravan Club for a very short period some years ago at the time we had a caravan (18 months in all). I felt then that it was no place for motorcaravanners. The caravan owners I felt looked at those with motorcaravanners as second class citizens! Why, one has to wonder? I would suggest that a tidy number of cars seen towing caravans on our roads today don't actually belong to the caravan owner, they are company cars! How many motorhomes don't belong to the people in them? Very few I would suggest.
> 
> ...


And its lovely Out and About book with the holiday rallies all over the country so that we can drop in anywhere and spend a few nights from £6.00 pupn.
We made a trip like that for 2 months last year.
AGM this week at Faversham for the Southern Area Invicta
Mavis


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Invicta I couldn't agree more. We use the C&CC Holiday Sites in the summer all the time, love them, and think they are great value for money.

I was being lazy and couldn't go and check which club it was, all the more reason then for Russell to start a Motorhome Section in the CC. (We haven't joined any section of either club - we belong to both).

I must admit to prefering the Out and About as a separate magazine, and pleased they brought it back to monthly, their trial as quarterly clearly didn't work, but it means now having to carry a thicker mag around with us.

Yes the age concession is also good.

Carol


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a very interesting thread, with many comments which echo what we have found over the years. We have been CC members for 28 years and MH users for 4, like many we have been surprised by the difficulty that we have in getting hardstanding when needed for the MH and like many would support the idea of a CC Centre for MH. I wonder though whether the CC would allow such a Centre to be formed? 

From an examination of the information on the "Local groups" section of the CC website it appears as if geography is the sole discrimination in centres. Local groups says "similar minded individuals" but does not seem to offer that facility.

Certainly at present the chance of be able to access the executive level of the organisation would seem to be remote to say the least.

BUT what would they do if a number of people turned up at the AMM and asked questions? Would they refuse to listen? Would they ask them to leave? Or would it be listened to and then ignored? This is a serious suggestion, probably the easiest way to bring to their attention that there is dissent in the ranks. 

Considering another thread - it would be like a blockade of ports by French fishermen.

I wonder whether they would dare to ignore such a situation in these days of highlighted publicity via the press and whether the lack of MH representation is one of the reasons why they have been less than obvious about the LEZ proposals? As a tugger you are not affected by such legislation, but as MH operator you are - is this the "second class citizen" thing again?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Why haven't we thought of that before?

Park bloody great RV's across the entrance gates of all the CC main sites for a couple of days!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The C&CC have a Motor Caravan section which is set up on a regionalised system. The sections are run in exactly the same way as the District Associations which have very little impact on the clubs network of sites. It is relatively rare for the Motor Caravan Section or the DA's or the other specialists groups to even meet at a club site as they prefer the much cheaper option of local farm sites, schools etc. and commercial sites in low season.

I cannot see that a Motorhome section within the CC will have any more influence than their counterparts in the C&CC. I think that people are making the mistake that they think local groups will even care about the running of CC national site network.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Committee*

Hi

Just an update for you. I emailed both the large clubs and enquired about the committee.

The CC have not replied yet.

The CCC state that I must have been a member for give years. I have only been a member for two and a half years and I do respect this criteria. This suggests that members have some experience of camping and so on.

Russell

PS - I had a look at the Caravan Clubs accounts though.


----------

